# Words that sound funny to you



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 26, 2021)

This may seem silly, but there are some words out there in my local language that always at the very least make me grin and chuckle as I read them or say out loud.

Ones in particular are "flabbergasted" and "buffoon"

Share yours.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 26, 2021)

Blunderbuss (old-timey type of gun).

Huggbees (Freakazoid reference)

Kerfuffle (disturbance or conflict)


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 26, 2021)

"Escalafobético" - Someone who behaves in a very clumsy and eccentric way
"Quixeramobim" - Name of a town
"Tititi" - Gossip, tittle-tattle
"Fiofó" - Anus (informal)
-----

I love "flabbergasted". But when it comes to funny English words, I've once ran across "absquatulate*" *(run away with something or someone) and it sounds like water being violently poured into the toilet when the normal flushing doesn't work


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 26, 2021)

collywobbles
Beelzebub (I keep saying Beezle-bub)


----------



## Gother (Jul 26, 2021)

Fizzy...combined it with drink then its hilarious lol


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Jul 26, 2021)

Splifficated (to get very drunk)
Thit (pronouced as "tit", Vietnamese for meat)
Steatopygia (huge ass and thighs, beyond thicc)
Callipygian (nice ass)


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 26, 2021)

Onomatopoeia
Sisyphean
Moist
Jejunum
Penis
Blithering
Succinct
E: might only be funny to me and only in some contexts but "qualified" or "certified"


----------



## Gother (Jul 26, 2021)

Queef is a good one but I prefer the scientific term pussy fart better


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 26, 2021)

Oh goodness we are already getting to the curse words now XD


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 26, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Oh goodness we are already getting to the curse words now XD


Yeah "moist" was probably going a bit too far there


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 26, 2021)

Cunt.

Such a lovely word in such a vulgar manner. I love it!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 26, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Cunt.
> 
> Such a lovely word in such a vulgar manner. I love it!


I've heard it's the friendliest greeting you can give in parts of Australia


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 26, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I've heard it's the friendliest greeting you can give in parts of Australia


Very much so. Like deck down in New Zealand.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 26, 2021)

Ultracrepidarian


----------



## Regret (Jul 26, 2021)

Throng
Caffeine
Diphthong
Tuber
Gaggle


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 27, 2021)

Moist
Filatio
Doppleganger
Tedious
Hullabaloo


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 27, 2021)

Shiba 柴

Japanese, means brushwood. It usually won't be punny or anything. However...

Shi'ba 시바
Sshi'ba 씨바 (stronger tongue on S)

Korean, it's an expression of exclamation, derived from the infamous insult among the locals. And that insult has quite a trip to trace back through the history of Korean language.....
TL;DR:
The very origin has the meaning of F-word.
(Fun fact: The expression has nothing to do with Japanese)


Besides, some of you may know the Japanese dog species, Shiba Inu 柴犬 (Shiba Dog), which is more well known via the famous Shibe Doge meme.

Now, the meme itself is funny to some extent, and here we have this 씨바, which translates to "F○○○"(exclamation) nowadays.... Yeah it's funny to me as a Korean @w@
(F○○○ Doge)


Lastly, anything pronounced similar to Shi'ba, Shi'va, C'ba, C'va, etcetc. has chances to bring me awkward smiles. >p<
(Korean ㅂ (비읍 Bee'Eub) is the only thing that comes with B/V, but it's only pronounced B, not V)

For example...

Shiver
시벌 Shi'Bul (Bowl, not Bull)


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 27, 2021)

Sausage. It sounds so cute.


----------



## aomagrat (Jul 27, 2021)

Mug. I don't know why, it just sounds funny to me. Pretty versatile too. It can mean cup, face, rob, humid, stare, probably more.


----------



## Filter (Jul 28, 2021)

Brouhaha
Riboflavin
Twitterpated
Kerfuffle


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Aug 1, 2021)

Mat
Yeah, mat!
No, not mat, I mean... 'M'at.

That masculine voiced "Mm-mat" pronunciation from the particular 2000's English education video still won't go off my brain. I was a baby/kid at that period but still...

*Mm-mat*


----------



## The-Courier (Aug 1, 2021)

gorgonops


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 1, 2021)

Boob


----------



## Simo (Aug 1, 2021)

baloon

baboon

Gabon


----------



## Punji (Aug 3, 2021)

Phalanges


----------



## Mambi (Aug 3, 2021)

Kumquat.


----------



## Gother (Aug 4, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Kumquat.


You keep that away from my pussy willow


----------



## CaitlinSnowLeopard (Aug 4, 2021)

Goblin.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 4, 2021)

Munster.

The word is funny, but the cheese is remarkably tasty.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 4, 2021)

booker


----------



## CaitlinSnowLeopard (Aug 4, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Munster.
> 
> The word is funny, but the cheese is remarkably tasty.


Somehow, my cat Smokey ended up getting nicknamed "Munster!"


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 4, 2021)

Badger


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 4, 2021)

blunderbuss


----------



## Gother (Aug 4, 2021)

supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## Flufitypuffitymarshalades (Aug 4, 2021)

Significant other


----------



## CaitlinSnowLeopard (Aug 4, 2021)

Bees.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 4, 2021)

Finagle


----------



## Sven Solitude (Aug 5, 2021)

Quetzalcoatl. ^o^


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 5, 2021)

Yeast


----------



## TR273 (Aug 5, 2021)

Flange.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Aug 5, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Shiba 柴
> 
> Japanese, means brushwood. It usually won't be punny or anything. However...
> 
> ...


So I believe 'Chiva' in spanish will make you smile awkwardly too! ;3

Although in Spanish we don't use a lot of 'sh's hehe


----------



## Fcomega121 (Aug 5, 2021)

Engrish:
Wange!
/
Spanish:
¡Copón!, Falangina and falangeta


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 5, 2021)

TR273 said:


> Flange.



Who doesn't love a good transverse flange of the pterygoid?


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 5, 2021)

Hemidemisemiquaver

Just learned about it today while translating stuff


----------



## Mambi (Aug 5, 2021)

"funny". That always sounds funny to me.


----------



## Mambi (Aug 5, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Who doesn't love a good transverse flange of the pterygoid?



Careful, you might have bitten off more than you can chew with that one. <_grin>_


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 5, 2021)

Fish


----------



## Makoto95 (Aug 8, 2021)

parallelogram


----------



## Mambi (Aug 8, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Fish




You mean "GHOTI", that's how you spell "fish" really, that's why it's such a funny word!

Really, I mean it, totally phonetically, G-H-O-T-I spells "fish"

Take the sound of "*gh*" in the word "enough", and you get the "F" sound.
Take the sound of "*o*" in the word "women" and you get the "I" sound.
Take the sound of "*ti*" in the word "nation", and you get the "SH" sound.

Ergo..."ghoti" spelled "fish"! <lol>


Isn't the English language just all rightly messed up? Even the word phonetically isn't spelled phonetically.


----------



## Makoto95 (Aug 8, 2021)

Mambi said:


> You mean "GHOTI", that's how you spell "fish" really, that's why it's such a funny word!
> 
> Really, I mean it, totally phonetically, G-H-O-T-I spells "fish"
> 
> ...


please!
i struggle with English enough already!


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 8, 2021)

Mambi said:


> You mean "GHOTI", that's how you spell "fish" really, that's why it's such a funny word!
> 
> Really, I mean it, totally phonetically, G-H-O-T-I spells "fish"
> 
> ...


Phish is a harmful stereotype to all ghoti!!!


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (Aug 17, 2021)

Idk about anyone else but i think the word "Funny" is pretty funny in and of itself, like, it just sounds really dumb and funny, specially if you pronounce it "funnee".


----------



## Kinguyakki (Aug 17, 2021)

"Spurt" has always been a favorite of mine.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 17, 2021)

Irish surnames, anything England comes up with.


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 17, 2021)

"Tambacounda"

Seems to be a city in Senegal


----------



## Kinguyakki (Aug 17, 2021)

Lake Titicaca


----------



## Band1t (Aug 17, 2021)

Agreed^
Mt. Nicaragua


----------



## CaitlinSnowLeopard (Sep 25, 2021)

"Cabbages."


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)

Mambi said:


> You mean "GHOTI", that's how you spell "fish" really, that's why it's such a funny word!
> 
> Really, I mean it, totally phonetically, G-H-O-T-I spells "fish"
> 
> ...


The English language is an absolute trainwreck, but the core reason for this is that English has long had a habit of mugging other languages in dark alleyways for their ever-so-useful words... though those words don't necessarily follow English rules and weird things happen when you make them do so.


----------



## The-Courier (Sep 25, 2021)

Copenhagen


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> Copenhagen


we doing place names now?








						From January, there will be no Fucking in Austria
					

Austria: Experts say that the village has been called Fucking since the 11th century. So, the local municipal council has decided that they will ring in the New Year under a new name, Fugging




					www.cntraveller.in


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 25, 2021)

Forte.  It literally changes meaning based entirely on pronunciation.

Homophone and heterophone.  Just so weird.


----------



## Yastreb (Sep 26, 2021)

Are non-English words allowed? Because I would like to mention Russian характер/kharakter (pronounciation). Say it a few times and it totally stops sounding like a real word.

Also I think English "us" is really cute. Just us.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 26, 2021)

Yastreb said:


> Are non-English words allowed? Because I would like to mention Russian характер/kharakter (pronounciation). Say it a few times and it totally stops sounding like a real word.
> 
> Also I think English "us" is really cute. Just us.


That happens with all words.

There's a name for the specific phenomenon, where you repeat it aloud and after a bit you have trouble recognizing what you just said was a word, it starts sounding like incoherent nonsense.


----------



## CaitlinSnowLeopard (Sep 26, 2021)

In that case, here's a few German words I find funny:

Rindfleischetikettierungsüberwachungsaufgabenübertragungsgesetz. Yes, this is a real word. Yes, it's 63 letters long. It means "law relating to the regulation of beef and delegation of supervision."

Dummkopf. It's an insult, roughly translating as "dumb head". This one got picked up among English speakers as well, but few of them know how hilariously literal the actual translation of it is. (I took German in high school.)


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Sep 26, 2021)

CaitlinSnowLeopard said:


> In that case, here's a few German words I find funny:
> 
> Rindfleischetikettierungsüberwachungsaufgabenübertragungsgesetz. Yes, this is a real word. Yes, it's 63 letters long. It means "law relating to the regulation of beef and delegation of supervision."
> 
> Dummkopf. It's an insult, roughly translating as "dumb head". This one got picked up among English speakers as well, but few of them know how hilariously literal the actual translation of it is. (I took German in high school.)


Try saying Rindfleischetikettierungsüberwachungsaufgabenübertragungsgesetz 5 times fast


----------



## Pomorek (Sep 26, 2021)

"Blog". Sounds awfully ugly to me, like gagging or spitting out something disgusting.

On the other hand, "jaundice". If I didn't know any better, I'd think it's a rather beautiful female name!



Mambi said:


> You mean "GHOTI", that's how you spell "fish" really, that's why it's such a funny word!
> 
> Really, I mean it, totally phonetically, G-H-O-T-I spells "fish"
> 
> ...


That's not the end, there is also silent "GHOTI". Take the “*gh*” from “though,” the “*o*” from “people,” the “*t*” from “ballet” and the “*i*” from “business” - and there you go, "GHOTI" with no sound at all!



O.D.D. said:


> we doing place names now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that's too bad. But at least nearby Petting on the German side survives.


----------



## Mambi (Sep 26, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> That's not the end, there is also silent "GHOTI". Take the “*gh*” from “though,” the “*o*” from “people,” the “*t*” from “ballet” and the “*i*” from “business” - and there you go, "GHOTI" with no sound at all!



_<the cat drops his catnip bag in shock, his brain exploding as he works it out and confirms>_ WOAH!!! That's so cool! A fish with a pause...ghoti-ghoti! <_lol_> I bow to you...


----------



## CaitlinSnowLeopard (Sep 26, 2021)

"Hobbit." Or better still, as Gollum said "hobbitses."


----------



## Yastreb (Sep 27, 2021)

CaitlinSnowLeopard said:


> In that case, here's a few German words I find funny:
> 
> Rindfleischetikettierungsüberwachungsaufgabenübertragungsgesetz. Yes, this is a real word. Yes, it's 63 letters long. It means "law relating to the regulation of beef and delegation of supervision."
> 
> Dummkopf. It's an insult, roughly translating as "dumb head". This one got picked up among English speakers as well, but few of them know how hilariously literal the actual translation of it is. (I took German in high school.)


We doing long words now? In my native Finnish you can make arbitrarily long compound words. I personally like _neliväriarkkirotaatiolaakaoffsetpainokone_ (a type of printing press). It is still beaten by _lentokonesuihkuturbiinimoottorimekaanikkoaliupseerioppilas_ and _taisteluvälinealiupseeriyhdistystoimintakoulutuskeskus_ (military terms both). All these have been used in actual serious contexts as far as I know so they are not just made up.


----------



## Mambi (Sep 27, 2021)

Yastreb said:


> We doing long words now? In my native Finnish you can make arbitrarily long compound words. I personally like _neliväriarkkirotaatiolaakaoffsetpainokone_ (a type of printing press). It is still beaten by _lentokonesuihkuturbiinimoottorimekaanikkoaliupseerioppilas_ and _taisteluvälinealiupseeriyhdistystoimintakoulutuskeskus_ (military terms both). All these have been used in actual serious contexts as far as I know so they are not just made up.



Linguists are funny. If the point of language is to communicate ideas, what's the point of a large word that nobody would ever use in daily conversation, nobody could reasonably pronounce or spell correctly, and it's actually larger than the idea it's trying to convey??? <lol>

No wonder it's a military term, they probably use it as a disciplinary device! ("When you can speak this word perfectly, you're free to leave your barracks. Most people take a week or 2, good luck!")


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 27, 2021)

Spelunking


----------



## CaitlinSnowLeopard (Sep 27, 2021)

“Leg”.


----------



## Ash Sukea (Sep 27, 2021)

Lately I’ve been bemused by the word ‘Gaboon’. Just think if it were an onomatopoeia.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 28, 2021)

Onomatopoeia.


----------



## SerlisTialo (Sep 29, 2021)

fara'rero'koran


----------



## Filter (Sep 29, 2021)

shish kabob


----------



## SolDirix (Oct 1, 2021)

frugal


----------



## mithandir91 (Oct 1, 2021)

Most analgesics have funny names. Dipirone... Tylenol, Aspirin


----------



## Outré (Oct 1, 2021)

Oh I love funny sounding words though! 

“Cornucopia” 

It also happens to be my favorite word and I use it whenever I can… I will even bend the rules from time to time just so that I can make it somewhat work in a sentence.


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Oct 2, 2021)

sphincter because my sense of humor froze at 12


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 2, 2021)

Sofa


----------



## Simo (Oct 3, 2021)

Tonka Bean


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 4, 2021)

Learned this one from my fiance because she's helping me learn French: oiseux.

Mostly because no matter how used to French I get, my English-speaking brain is always going to pronounce it as 'oi-soocks'. Same goes for hors d'oeuvres as 'horse devours'. Gattino (Italian for 'kitten') is just fun to say.


----------



## Ash Sukea (Oct 5, 2021)

My mind becomes shamefully immature whenever I hear the name of the species of birds known as, Tit Tyrants.


----------



## Filter (Oct 6, 2021)

Two other words that sound funny to me are skedaddle and hoity-toity.


----------



## Dr-Meat-Roll (Oct 8, 2021)

through is a word.
thought is a word.
but why is throught spelled throat?


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 9, 2021)

Dr-Meat-Roll said:


> through is a word.
> thought is a word.
> but why is throught spelled throat?


oo
Aw
O
OaWoO? 
Vowel sounds? I unno!


----------



## Outré (Oct 9, 2021)

Burbling


----------



## Tiberius Rabbit (Oct 10, 2021)

Wobbly


----------



## Pygmepatl (Oct 30, 2021)

"Pun"

Due to the fact that in Spanish slang it means "fart". 

I swear, knowing two or more than two languages makes reading way more fun than it should be!


----------



## Niru the Husky (Oct 30, 2021)

All I can think of right now is "Rotzpipn".
An Austrian and informal term to describe naughty or disrespectful behaviour of younger teenagers or children. Mostly used by the older generation.


----------



## Namba (Oct 30, 2021)

Cunt


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 30, 2021)

Sphincter


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 30, 2021)

Dallop.

For some reason that word irritates me and sounds weird. It's associated with a quantity and consistency of food but it doesn't sound right at all.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 30, 2021)

Falafel
Shawarma

(they taste good tho)


MadKiyo said:


> Dallop.
> 
> For some reason that word irritates me and sounds weird. It's associated with a quantity and consistency of food but it doesn't sound right at all.


I usually see it spelled "dollop", I think it's onomatopoeic


----------



## TurbidCyno (Oct 30, 2021)

Kumquat


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 30, 2021)

Apricot 

just to continue the theme of words originating from the middle east


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 30, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Apricot
> 
> just to continue the theme of words originating from the middle east


I'm sure they think English sounds weird too


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Oct 30, 2021)

Spastamannen!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 31, 2021)

Fart


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 31, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> Fart


Flatulence is about as funny
Also eructation (it's not what you think)


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 31, 2021)

Flip flop


----------



## AniwayasSong (Nov 1, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> This may seem silly, but there are some words out there in my local language that always at the very least make me grin and chuckle as I read them or say out loud.
> 
> Ones in particular are "flabbergasted" and "buffoon"
> 
> Share yours.


Orange.

A fruit, and a word that has no other rhyme.

Diabolical, if ya ask me?!


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)

AniwayasSong said:


> Orange.
> 
> A fruit, and a word that has no other rhyme.
> 
> Diabolical, if ya ask me?!


Doorhinge


----------



## Oscar The Cone Snail (Nov 3, 2021)

Pan


----------



## Asteroth Foxbat Gijinka (Nov 6, 2021)

caribou


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 6, 2021)

Howdilly doodilly


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 6, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> Howdilly doodilly


----------



## Asteroth Foxbat Gijinka (Nov 6, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> View attachment 121989


gabba gabba heeeey


----------



## Tiberius Rabbit (Nov 7, 2021)

schmoopy


----------



## NutmegsBigAdventure (Nov 8, 2021)

Frogs


----------



## Parabellum3 (Nov 10, 2021)

Bing Chilling


----------



## Tiberius Rabbit (Nov 10, 2021)

Dongle


----------



## Dirt Mom (Nov 14, 2021)

soliloquy


----------



## Tiberius Rabbit (Nov 14, 2021)

Hobgoblin


----------



## Dirt Mom (Nov 15, 2021)

Tiberius Rabbit said:


> Hobgoblin


that word always sounded rude to me


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 15, 2021)

Dirt Mom said:


> that word always sounded rude to me



I don't know about other English-speaking countries, but in the UK a 'hob' is a stove, so I always thought a hob goblin haunted the kitchen.


----------



## Filter (Nov 16, 2021)

Topsy-turvy



Tiberius Rabbit said:


> Hobgoblin


If a hobgoblin is a globlin that's hobblin', is a vampire a hemogoblin?

Hemoglobin is another word that sounds funny to me.


----------



## L.Rey (Nov 16, 2021)

didily


----------



## Tiberius Rabbit (Nov 16, 2021)

Gobbledygook


----------



## L.Rey (Nov 16, 2021)

Peon


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 16, 2021)

Penis


----------



## Tiberius Rabbit (Nov 17, 2021)

Boop


----------



## BadRoy (Nov 17, 2021)

The word "Spigot" makes me giggle like an edgy teenager.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 17, 2021)

BadRoy said:


> The word "Spigot" makes me giggle like an edgy teenager.


Yo, ngl your pfp looks killer. total top notch my dude


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 17, 2021)

BadRoy said:


> The word "Spigot" makes me giggle like an edgy teenager.


It's a funny word and it also has another association for me so


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 17, 2021)

Bamboozled


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 17, 2021)

Guzzling.


----------



## Tiberius Rabbit (Nov 17, 2021)

Befuddled


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 20, 2021)

Hello


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 20, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> Hello


Why?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 20, 2021)

Bumblebee


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 20, 2021)

Bumblebutt


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 20, 2021)

Destiny, Arthur!+


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 20, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Why?


----------



## Dirt Mom (Nov 20, 2021)

Agglutination


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 20, 2021)

Filatio


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 20, 2021)

Ambrosia


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 20, 2021)

Dilly-dally


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 20, 2021)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Filatio


fellatio*

trust me I'm an expert

also cunnilingus huhuhuhuh


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 20, 2021)

Positutely Absotively


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 20, 2021)

Ever since Celebrity Jeopardy:
Therapist

I cannot stop seeing the rapist when I see it and laughing.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 21, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> fellatio*
> 
> trust me I'm an expert
> 
> also cunnilingus huhuhuhuh


you child xD


----------



## L.Rey (Nov 22, 2021)

Here's a classic: "duty" xP


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 22, 2021)

L.Rey said:


> Here's a classic: "duty" xP


you're more of a child xD


----------



## L.Rey (Nov 22, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> you're more of a child xD


No u >:c

*Got em~* *B)*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 22, 2021)

L.Rey said:


> No u >:c
> 
> *Got em~* *B)*


*hugs you tightly*


----------



## L.Rey (Nov 22, 2021)

_legumes~_


----------



## Dirt Mom (Nov 22, 2021)

puting the last 2 messages together makes it sound like there's an action called leguming and it's an appropriate response to being hugged.


----------



## Chubbiccino (Nov 22, 2021)

Glockenspiel

Interesting word and the name of an instrument lol


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 22, 2021)

Wonder are a fun thing aren't they?


----------



## L.Rey (Nov 23, 2021)

Those few words that briefly turn us into snakes (including that one too). Masks, wasps, etc -w-


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 23, 2021)

L.Rey said:


> Those few words that briefly turn us into snakes (including that one too). Masks, wasps, etc -w-


Sssssss


----------



## Kami the Secretary Bird (Nov 23, 2021)

chime


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 23, 2021)

Amigo


----------



## Kami the Secretary Bird (Nov 24, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Amigo


i have a friend in real life who's got a completely bizarre spelling to their name so we just call them Amigo.
their fursona is a crab, but not like an anthropomorphic one or an extraordinarily large one, just a regular size crab.
it's pretty cute when it's so tiny.


----------



## L.Rey (Nov 24, 2021)

_bob_


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 24, 2021)

L.Rey said:


> Those few words that briefly turn us into snakes (including that one too). Masks, wasps, etc -w-


Sibilance.


----------



## Kami the Secretary Bird (Nov 24, 2021)

chest.

how do you even pronounce that?


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 24, 2021)

Kami the Secretary Bird said:


> chest.
> 
> how do you even pronounce that?


Take the "ch-" from "cha-cha"
Take the "-est" from "best"

put them together


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 24, 2021)

Kami the Secretary Bird said:


> i have a friend in real life who's got a completely bizarre spelling to their name so we just call them Amigo.
> their fursona is a crab, but not like an anthropomorphic one or an extraordinarily large one, just a regular size crab.
> it's pretty cute when it's so tiny.


Das kewl :3


----------



## Kami the Secretary Bird (Nov 24, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> Take the "ch-" from "cha-cha"
> Take the "-est" from "best"
> 
> put them together


what the hell is cha-cha?


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 24, 2021)

Kami the Secretary Bird said:


> what the hell is cha-cha?


"Ch-" from "cheese" then


----------



## Deadlyjames (Nov 24, 2021)

Zug Zug


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 24, 2021)

Squeegee


----------



## L.Rey (Nov 26, 2021)

Scrub

We've done a few things to that word -w-


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 26, 2021)

Haberdashery, snickerdoodle, and pumpernickel also come to mind.


----------



## Foxridley (Nov 27, 2021)

Slickenside


----------



## Alexledragon (Nov 27, 2021)

Wololo

I don't know if we could say that it count as a word but well... I say it enough for it to be considered as one, one day.
Somehow, i think that the priests from Age of Empire 2 traumatised me for life (in a good way maybe though, who knows).


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 27, 2021)

Homophone


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 28, 2021)

Inmatlaxcalollistlaticuinaltzontzonwan

Apparently this means tambourine in náhuatl


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 28, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> Inmatlaxcalollistlaticuinaltzontzonwan
> 
> Apparently this means tambourine in náhuatl


A lot of the native Central/South American languages are real doozies for having tongue-twisting words


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 28, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> A lot of the native Central/South American languages are real doozies for having tongue-twisting words


I also laughed when I heard Popocatépetl for the first time


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 28, 2021)

Gui xD


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 28, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Gui xD


You find my name funny? ówò


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 28, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> You find my name funny? ówò


Is a very fun name whenever i say it I think Graphical User interface xD


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 28, 2021)

Wysiwyg (technically an acronym that became a word, pronounced wizzie-wig)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 28, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> Wysiwyg (technically an acronym that became a word, pronounced wizzie-wig)


What does it mean?


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 28, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> What does it mean?


as an acronym it meant "What You See Is What You Get" and was commonly applied to computing in the sense of GUIs and such


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 28, 2021)

Ennui Elemental said:


> as an acronym it meant "What You See Is What You Get" and was commonly applied to computing in the sense of GUIs and such


Ah *boops*


----------



## L.Rey (Dec 1, 2021)

Wee


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 1, 2021)

Pandemonium


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 2, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Pandemonium


You have no idea how many times I had to try to say that before I understood the word xD


----------



## L.Rey (Dec 2, 2021)

_boubles~_


----------



## Fcomega121 (Dec 2, 2021)

in spanish I find these words funny:

Gamberro/a (thug in spain)
Moyote (mosquito in mexican)
Bubi (boobie)

Aaaand!!
"Mandanga" (??? In spain)


----------



## Outré (Dec 2, 2021)

Indubitably


----------



## Kami the Secretary Bird (Dec 3, 2021)

"fish"


----------



## L.Rey (Dec 6, 2021)

_bum_


----------



## Fcomega121 (Dec 6, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> in spanish I find these words funny:
> 
> Gamberro/a (thug in spain)
> Moyote (mosquito in mexican)
> ...


@Guifrog this will make you laugh XD


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 8, 2021)

Recombobulation - The act of putting together or removing confusion.

Ex:

Now that the word "recombobulation" has discombobulated you, allow me to recombobulate you by providing a definition for "recombobulation."


----------



## e583f (Dec 8, 2021)

Pimp


----------



## Dirt Mom (Dec 12, 2021)

dicota

because when pronounced correctly it's "dick otter"


----------



## L.Rey (Dec 13, 2021)

_pickle~_


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 13, 2021)

Clam


----------



## Dirt Mom (Dec 13, 2021)

abalone


----------



## L.Rey (Dec 15, 2021)

Chimichanga, tinga. Some Mexican foods have silly names -w-


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 15, 2021)

Okefenokee


----------



## perkele (Dec 15, 2021)

Ghoti


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 15, 2021)

Milk


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 15, 2021)

Wash


----------



## Deviant Fish (Dec 16, 2021)

parallelogram


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 16, 2021)

Bagel


----------



## L.Rey (Dec 16, 2021)

_Peel~_


----------



## Filter (Dec 16, 2021)

Hubbub


----------



## Deviant Fish (Dec 16, 2021)

buubuusera


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Dec 16, 2021)

Onomatopoeia


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Dec 16, 2021)

Weenus! It's not what you think it is.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Dec 16, 2021)

bric-a-brac
/ˈbrikəˌbrak/

_noun_

miscellaneous objects and ornaments of little value.
"then came donations of bric-a-brac"


----------



## Deviant Fish (Dec 17, 2021)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Onomatopoeia


everyone tells me this word sounds weird to English speakers, but i don't see what's so odd about it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 19, 2021)

Deviant Fish said:


> everyone tells me this word sounds weird to English speakers, but i don't see what's so odd about it.



I suppose because it's a long Greek word with a rare suffix; 
there aren't that many words that come to mind which end in 'poeia', and when I looked them up I didn't know many of them;




__





						Category:English words suffixed with -poeia - Wiktionary
					






					en.wiktionary.org


----------



## Fcomega121 (Dec 20, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I suppose because it's a long Greek word with a rare suffix;
> there aren't that many words that come to mind which end in 'poeia', and when I looked them up I didn't know many of them;
> 
> 
> ...


wait... -poeia means "to create"??

in that case, the furry fandom is the perfect place for a new funny word!
Vulpipoeia!! @w@


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 20, 2021)

"Zoo artist"


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 20, 2021)

Voluptuous


----------



## Deviant Fish (Dec 21, 2021)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> "Zoo artist"


i have found yet another thing i cannot pronounce


----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 22, 2021)

"Maccas"

Or whatever weird thing they call McDonald's in Australia.


----------

